# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  قطع کردن کانکشن ها

## آیدا

با سلام 

  چطور می تونیم کانکشنهای متصل به یک دیتا بیس را قطع کنیم

   البته به جز کانکشن مربوط به خودمون 

                                                                     با تشکر

----------


## S.Azish

اگر منظورتون از داخل Enterprise Manager هست سرور مربوطه رو باز کنید برید داخل Management  - Current Activity   - Process Info  و اونجا تمام کانکشنها رو میبینید. بغیر از تعدادی از اونها که خود SQL Server درست کرده بقیه رو میتونید از بین ببرید.

----------

